# 2010 Shallow Sport 15 Classic



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2010 Shallow Sport 15 Classic being pushed by a Evinrude 90hp ETEC (37 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain single axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Garmin GPSmap 4210 (GPS only), Minn Kota 12v i-Pilot w/battery, Power Pole 8ft, Bob’s 6” jackplate, i-command digital gauges, rear poling platform w/removable top rail, lean post w/fixed back rest – arm rest - storage & 4 rod holders, center console w/aluminum grab bar & tackle trey storage, mid-ship cooler basket w/cushioned igloo marine cooler, bow storage, bow casting platform w/4 padded top rail, Stiffy Graphite push pole w/pole holders and navigation lights.

Tricked out 15 Classic 100% water ready!! Priced at $22,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net


----------

